# Silver Argiope  Spider (Argiope argentata) from Belize - female 35mm long



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Comments welcome!




Silver Argiope, Argiope argentata+ by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, man, that thing is Beautiful!! Are those like little spikes or plates on its back--the gray parts back there where the bright yellow is, I mean. It looks like tiny little discs sticking out of its body.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Oh, man, that thing is Beautiful!! Are those like little spikes or plates on its back--the gray parts back there where the bright yellow is, I mean. It looks like tiny little discs sticking out of its body.



I am not really sure what the function of those are, Sharon.. but definitely a cool arachnid! Supposed to have quite a bite too...


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh wow. Really nice image and cool spider. I have never seen one like that before.  Maybe even a little sharper wouldn't hurt.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 28, 2012)

THat's a pimp spider.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Oh wow. Really nice image and cool spider. I have never seen one like that before.  Maybe even a little sharper wouldn't hurt.



Thanks.. glad you like it! I sharpened it on my 30" monitor... and it would probably start showing sharpening artifacts if I sharpened anymore! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> THat's a pimp spider.



Thanks Garret! Difficult to shoot... that hair on the body and thorax is really silver.. and reflective, even with soft light. I have quite a few shots that are blown out there... without excessive lighting.  I wish I could have gone back to shoot this lady again.. and do a focus stack. That web was gorgeous.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful image of a beautiful spider. Way cool!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Beautiful image of a beautiful spider. Way cool!



Thank you!


----------



## MTVision (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a scary looking spider. Beautiful shot!


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful shot... now excuse me while I go find my blow torch and torch the spider... haha

seriously, great shot and great colors.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2012)

MTVision said:


> That's a scary looking spider. Beautiful shot!



Thanks, Megan! Looked even better in person! lol! There was a similar spider in the the jungle tour I took, that I never got to shoot... and I swear those suckers were like 6-7" inches totally with those long legs.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> Beautiful shot... now excuse me while I go find my blow torch and torch the spider... haha
> 
> seriously, great shot and great colors.



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------

